# Painting Great Stuff foam



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

I want to paint some Great Stuff to look like rocks/boulders. Is anyone here aware of any paints that are safe for use and that will hold up in a humid environment?


----------



## zcasc (Dec 8, 2009)

No personal experience, but I've been told Drylok mixed with cement coloring of your choice will produce pretty good-looking rock foam.


----------



## MrBiggs (Oct 3, 2006)

zcasc said:


> No personal experience, but I've been told Drylok mixed with cement coloring of your choice will produce pretty good-looking rock foam.


That's correct. Not only is it easy and effective, it's also reasonably inexpensive.


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

I used drylok mixed with acrylic paint and it worked great!


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tips! I'm guessing I just mix the water into the powder and add paint to achieve the color I'm looking for?

Is this the right stuff? 
4 lb. Fast Plug Hydraulic Cement-00917 at The Home Depot


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

This is what you want: Masonry Waterproofing from DRYLOK | The Home Depot - Model#:27513 

It is already a liquid and is waterproof. It usually comes in white and gray I like the gray better.


----------



## Tony83 (Nov 11, 2012)

Okey dokey, thanks for the link. I'll get busy on that tonight!


----------



## Nath514 (Jul 8, 2012)

Another tip, make sure to cut off the outer shinny layer of the GS it will help the drylok stick much better!


----------

